# How to hook up powered subwoofer to amplifier?



## KevC

Amplifier has no low-level line-out or subwoofer ports. Only left and right channel. Is it possible?


----------



## NiceCans

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *KevC* 
_Amplifier has no low-level line-out or subwoofer ports. Only left and right channel. Is it possible?_

 

NO!

 not directly anyway . . . you could possibly fry the amp inside the sub-woofer.
 it _MUST_ have a line-level signal to it's input.


----------



## Jahn

dunno how to do that at all. could you use a tape loop out form your receiver? just asking.


----------



## Denim

First off, let's gather a bit of info. I assume (and I believe everyone else) this is for the home, and not a car stereo. Can you provide a picture of the amp so we can see the connections? Something is not right here.


----------



## swt61

Are you talking about a power amp? The sub should be connected to your preamp. Or line level outs on an integrated amp. What are you feeding the power amp from?


----------



## KevC

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *swt61* 
_Are you talking about a power amp? The sub should be connected to your preamp. Or line level outs on an integrated amp. What are you feeding the power amp from?_

 

Integrated Amp. It's the audiosource amp 100.

http://www.plasma.com/hometheatcomp/...es/amp-100.jpg

 Should I be picking up a preamp to go along with this?

 //edit: I misplaced the manual. So sorry, can't RTFM till I find it.

 I found this review:

http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/volum...er-7-2004.html

 It says something about Zone 1/2 and line level outputs but it makes it seem like it is to "forward" the signal to another powered amplifier instead of having the signal to go to a subwoofer.


----------



## immtbiker

Does your sub have speaker in and speaker out terminals with a built in crossover?


----------



## Denim

You have an integrated amplifier, so the preamp and power amp are enclosed within the same case. It does not have a line level subwoofer connection. Practically all home theater receivers today provide the sub line level out, but this amp was intended to be used primarily as a Zone 2 amp. 

 If your sub as speaker in and out (as immtbiker said), then you can mate it up. Otherwize, I wouldn't know how to accomplish it. The easiest thing to do may be to look for a different amp or receiver.


----------



## swt61

I'm not sure about that. You do have 1 set of RCA outs. You need to check and see if this output is variable (controlled by the volume knob), if so you can connect to the line level RCA input of your subwoofer if it has one.

 On further insepection of that pic it looks like a tape out, which would not be variable.


----------



## Denim

Now you have me thinking about this little problem.

 Why can't he use the RCA Line 2 Output jacks to drive his subwoofer (assuming that his sub has L/R inputs)? The output from the amp would cover the full frequency range, but wouldn't the sub filter the input and only take the lows?

 Educate me.


----------



## Dept_of_Alchemy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NiceCans* 
_NO!

 not directly anyway . . . you could possibly fry the amp inside the sub-woofer.
 it MUST have a line-level signal to it's input._

 

What about the pre-amp out from a headphone amp?


----------

